# Gerät zum Datenloggen eines DP-Bus Teilnehmers



## Shettyman (1 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne über einen längeren Zeitraum Daten einer S7-400 mit DP/PN
Anschaltung mitloggen. Zur Zeit ist an dem Bus ein Mp377 installiert. 
Damit kann ich aber nur begrenzt Messwerte speichern. 
Und eine WinCC Lösung für die funktionale Speicherung und Auswertung von Messwerten sprengt da das Budget.
Gibt es ein Gerät, mit dem ich von einer SPS am Bus, Daten aus einem Datenbaustein auslesen, mitloggen und später auswerten kann?


----------



## Deltal (2 Oktober 2010)

Wie wäre es mit einem PC? Du hast ja an der CPU einen Ethernetanschluss.

Die Software kostet halt ein paar Euro oder du musst selber etwas schreiben.

Die Frage ist nur wie hoch die Abtastrate sein muss. Eventuell musst du z.B. in einem DB in der SPS loggen und den DB dann über einen PC auslesen.


----------



## Pietpinguin (2 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Shettyman,

vielleicht kannst Du ja hiermit was anfangen:
http://www.autem.de/index.php?site=de_sps
:TOOL:


----------



## Shettyman (3 Oktober 2010)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Die Lösung von Pietpinguin kommt dem schon ganz nahe.
Weiß vielleicht noch jemand ein Programm zur Langzeitmessdatenerfassung
über DP/PN? Dann hätte ich ein vergleich, weil der SPS-ANALYZER pro 5
schon fast zu umfangreich ist.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (4 Oktober 2010)

Schau dir mal ACCON-S7-EasyLog (wenn ein PC die Daten aufzeichnen soll) oder das Data Gateway LAN SD + MPI (ohne PC) an.


----------



## falke69 (4 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich benutze eine etwas ältere Version (V4.0) von Servicelab zur Aufzeichnung von Signalen. Besonders interessant auch zur IBN von Reglern. Bedeutet aber, dass Du ein PC oder das PG an den MPI oder Profibus hängst.

Hier der Link zur neuesten Version (V9.0):

http://www.servicelab.co.uk/servicelab/servicelab.nsf/id/pa_home.html

http://www.servicelab-shop.de/ServiceLab/

Die Software nutzt die PG/PC Schnittstelle zur Kommunikation.

Hier ein Beitrag aus dem SPS Magazin:

http://www.sps-magazin.de/?inc=artikel/article_show&nr=49867


----------



## thomass5 (4 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
wenn Du nur was ganz einfaches suchst, dann schau dir das mal an. 
http://berthel-online.de/downloads.php?catid=62&subcatid=0&dlkey=71&lang=de

Thomas


----------

